# Music by Genre > Old-Time, Roots, Early Country, Cajun, Tex-Mex >  Dear Old Illinois

## werbel

Does anyone have current information about the reprinting of the Dear Old Illinois collection? My emails to the publisher are not answered and the date of publication has come and gone. This is a great collection of fiddle tunes! Thanks.

----------


## Jim Garber

Julie: I did not hear about any particular republishing date. Did you get on the publication email list? This was published on Fiddle Hangout, I believe:




> " We are pleased to announce that Dear Old Illinois will soon be available for purchase again.  Those interested in obtaining a copy will be able to purchase both the book and the accompanying 3 CD set of field recording at www.cdbaby.com.
> 
> Anyone who would like to be notified via email when these items are ready for release should send an email to  
> 
> pickawaypress@yahoo.com    asking to have their name put on the notification list..

----------


## Fred Young

last heard it should be available on cd baby soon?

----------


## resophonic

Here is the original post from Gay Harrison...



http://www.banjohangout.org/blog/32197

----------


## Jim Garber

Actually, it is kind of strange that she posted that at the beginning of July and said it would be reprinted in July-August 2014. I would think it would take longer than that. Maybe she meant 2015?




> *Dear Old Illinois to be reprinted in July - August 2014*
> Thursday, July 03, 2014 @2:56:00 PM  
> 
> Pickaway Press recently announced that Dear Old Illinois: Traditional Music of Downstate Illinois (compiled and edited by Charleston native Garry Harrison, and Jo Burgess) will soon be available for purchase again.  Pickaway Press is compiling an email list, for those who would like to be notified of the publishing date, at pickaway-press@yahoo.com   The book and accompanying 3 CD set of field recordings will be available at www.cdbaby.com  in the next month or two.
> 
> From 1970 into the mid 1980’s, Garry Harrison and his brothers and friends made field recordings of tunes during visits with senior-aged musicians in central and southern Illinois.  A National Endowment for the Arts grant, written by Dean Vaughn Jaenike of the College of Fine Arts at Eastern Illinois University, made it possible to preserve these tunes which are now housed in the Library of Congress and at the Tarble Arts Center at Eastern.
> 
> According to the Old-Time Herald, in an Oct., 2012 article dedicated to Garry Harrison’s memory, “Harrison was widely known as a leading authority on the music of his native region.”  First  published in 2007,  Dear Old Illinois includes 750 pieces from what are considered the two most significant collections of traditional music of downstate Illinois:  songs from the David S. McIntosh collection, and tunes from the Garry Harrison collection.
> 
> “This is really a superb collection of field recordings. What a treasure trove of beautiful and interesting tunes. I have something of a mania for field recordings and have a pretty large collection, but there is nothing quite like these Illinois pieces. It compares favorably with the rich traditions of Eastern Kentucky and Central West Virginia, but with nuances and melodic figures all its own. This is the best and most important work to appear in a long time. Everyone who loves fiddle music must own these CDs and book." -- David Allen, traditional banjo/fiddle player, Pig Ankle String Band, Dallas,TX

----------


## resophonic

> Actually, it is kind of strange that she posted that at the beginning of July and said it would be reprinted in July-August 2014. I would think it would take longer than that. Maybe she meant 2015?


It's been in print once so it exists as a print ready document file. Load the press with paper, ink, the document file and hit enter, it's not like the old days of hand set type.

----------


## Jim Garber

Maybe so, but in any case it seems like it is not yet available. I so have a feeling that, yes, it is faster but I would still figure that book printers have a queue for the projects they print and bind and this is a pretty hefty book. In any case, I am patient and look fwd to getting it whenever it is ready.

----------


## werbel

Thank you.

----------


## resophonic

> Maybe so, but in any case it seems like it is not yet available. I so have a feeling that, yes, it is faster but I would still figure that book printers have a queue for the projects they print and bind and this is a pretty hefty book. In any case, I am patient and look fwd to getting it whenever it is ready.


I didn't bother to check availability but I'm a bit surprised to hear it's not out yet. I've spoken with many that are wanting to buy a copy and would think that there are enough potential buyers to more than cover the cost to print them. I bought mine right out of Gary Harrison's car trunk while at the Indiana Fiddler's Gathering 3 or so years ago.

----------


## Jim Garber

I don't know what the current cost for printing such a book is and I wonder if there is a minimum number that have to be printed in a run. I also highly doubt that they will sell out immediately. I am sure that you know a good dozen folks who are interested but I wonder if that is enough. Many in the old time music community are not all that interested in notated tune books. After all there is no tab in it at all. Just saying... and trying to be realistic. This was and is a labor of love and I, for one, can certainly be patient.

----------


## resophonic

> I don't know what the current cost for printing such a book is and I wonder if there is a minimum number that have to be printed in a run. I also highly doubt that they will sell out immediately. I am sure that you know a good dozen folks who are interested but I wonder if that is enough. Many in the old time music community are not all that interested in notated tune books. After all there is no tab in it at all. Just saying... and trying to be realistic. This was and is a labor of love and I, for one, can certainly be patient.


I have no idea as to printing cost and it's a sure bet that there is a minimum order. The copy that I bought from the original printing was rather low end in the spectrum of print quality, lighter weight paper stock and simple type face that would use up less ink when printed. That said, it certainly does not affect the content!

Your right about the Old Time community, it's roots are from an oral tradition, tunes all learned by ear. But with it's increasing popularity, it seems to me as though there are plenty coming on-board now that have formal musical training in their backgrounds and can read standard notation. I think what hurts more is the contention held by many Old Time musicians that all of this music should be given away. I think that Gary Harrison, for one, was frustrated by this. Years of work went into compiling and preparing this work for printing. 

Possibly there was a spurt of interest in the book after Gary passed away that compelled the family to dangle a re-print carrot, I hope they follow through.

----------


## Jim Garber

For those interested, I heard from the folks putting this book out:




> We're sorry for the delays. At this point Dear Old Illinois should be ready sometime in the first quarter or so of 2015. It's taken a good deal longer than we anticipated and appreciate everyone's patience.

----------

werbel

----------


## Jim Hand

This was sent by Jo Burgess on 12/29, but I have found out that a library near me hasw two copies and I will be headed there tomorrow.

Hello all who have inquired about the re-release of Dear Old Illinois. First let me apologize for the long delay. We ran into some unexpected snags while dealing with our printer. But rest assured, we are still working on making the book and 3 CD set available for purchase again and......I know I've said this before....we hope to have it ready to go within the next few months. I will be sending you all a notification email when it is available at CD baby. Meanwhile, we thank you for your interest and your patience. 

Wishing you all a most happy new year!
Jo Burgess

----------


## Jim Garber

I borrowed a copy from a friend who will want ti back eventually. This is one I would want for my library. There are no libraries local to here that have it.

----------


## CharlieKnuth

Is there an update on the publication of this book?  I keep looking for a copy (used or library), but have had no luck.

----------


## werbel

I just received an email from Jo Burgess--the book is still being printed although she pointedly did not provide an estimated publication date.  I am on her mailing list and will be notified when it is ready.  I will put out the word when this happens.

----------


## CharlieKnuth

Julie, Thank you very much.

--charlie

----------


## Jim Garber

Well, more than 5 years later and I assumed that this book would not be reprinted. However, someone else asked me and my friend dug deep and found that it was reprinted and is available *here*, sold by the Old Town School of Folk Music. The website for the book remains unrevised with no info since the orignal publishing date of 2007.

It is and large and wonderful book of tunes and songs and worth getting if you are into that region's old time music.

----------

wormpicker

----------


## Murphy Slaw

Very cool. I've never heard of it.

And I live, well......

----------


## wormpicker

Excellent!  I never bought it the first time around, but I will now. Hopefully I can get it signed by Chirps next time I see him at CROMA.

----------

